# differenct in c.marshalli & c.darlingi?



## lazeralus (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi chaps,

Wondering if someone could tell me, as I have a mature male, what I am quite certain is a c.marshalli, but have been questioning myself whilst looking at c.darlingi's recently. I believe the marshalli has a straighter horn, and the darlingi anchored more towards their abdomen - correct?

Reason why is he's a nice T, and I fancied breeding my baboon so I am looking for a mate for him, obviously I want to be certain of the species before hand. It was just sold to me as a "Straight Horned Baboon".

I can upload pictures of him later. He has the quite thick, white band under his abdomen if this has any distinction?

Cheers


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

This may be of use. 

*Clicky*


----------



## lazeralus (Sep 27, 2012)

mcluskyisms said:


> This may be of use.
> 
> *Clicky*


I'm hoping it will be, I'll compare when I'm home - really apprecaiate the help bud :2thumb:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

If it's a mature male with a proper horn it won't be marshalli. Males never really develop a horn. Some may have a small mound. The horn shape/size seems to be highly variable. C. darlingi mature males do have a horn though and it is generally pointed backwards rather than vertical as you say.


----------



## lazeralus (Sep 27, 2012)

Craig Mackay said:


> If it's a mature male with a proper horn it won't be marshalli. Males never really develop a horn. Some may have a small mound. The horn shape/size seems to be highly variable. C. darlingi mature males do have a horn though and it is generally pointed backwards rather than vertical as you say.


Then I'm confident he's a Marshalli  his horn was developed more a few moults ago, and now can hardly see a horn at all, but it was straight up when he had one (the more he moults now he smaller his horn is going?) over the past moult though, his hooks are huge!


I'll tripple check with the helpful link above, but this seems to have solved my slight dilema. Now to find him a friend :flrt:


Thanks for the repkys guys :2thumb:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Can you post a picture please?


----------

